# Spiders in Italy



## Nir Avraham (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello,

Next month I will fly to Italy. What interesting spiders can I find there?
Can I find diving bell spiders there?

Thanks,
Nir


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jun 16, 2015)

Sicily has a dwarf tarantula called Ischnocolus triangulifer. If you speak Italian this thread might be useful (or use google translate) http://forum.aracnofilia.org/topic/9524-ischnocolus-triangulifer


----------



## Hanska (Jun 16, 2015)

Lycosa tarantula.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 16, 2015)

Hanska said:


> Lycosa tarantula.


_Lycosa tarantula_, and "all" the spiders you want. As a child, long time ago, mine were _Cheiracanthium punctorium_ (btw, the only spider that bitten me, at 10 years, but i asked for that, plus i was almost drunk) _Loxosceles rufescens_, _Argiope bruennichi_, _Tegenaria domestica_, _Segestria florentina_ etc
There's the mediterranean "Black Widow", same family, _Therididiidae_. _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ who caused four fatalities, two of them near the "cinque terre" (five lands) of Liguria region. Not anymore spotted, btw.

_Theraphosidae_.. there's only (as far as i know, never say never) _Ischnocolus triangulifer_, but it's more than HARD to find, and this only in Sicilia (Sicily) in the wild near Trapani town. He's a burrower, not really a giant in size, OW _Theraphosidae_.

There's a lot of OW trapdoors _Mygalomorphae_ recently spotted in the northern part of the boot, still under a better investigation. Trapdoors like _Cteniza sauvagesi_, common in Sardegna island and in Corsica.

As for OP question, if you mean _Argyroneta acquatica_, yes, but it's very very rare, and at risk due to man made actions in their enviroment.

There's all the spiders you want, except for _Theraphosidae_ (only one sp.)

On a side note: keep in mind that, in Italy, own a spider (local native species included) a _Theraphosidae_ (Tarantulas) ALL species, a scorpion (ALL species) is against the law, thanks to a stupid ignorant as hell 2003 law.
Of course, no one will have something to say if you search with a catch cup... no one, ah ah.

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 16, 2015)

I think Dr. Theodore Stephanides wrote some papers that included spider species in the northern Mediterranean area. Would be worth searching. He was a world class biologist along the lines of Darwin and had a lot of catching and keeping techniques documented as well as where to find what.


----------

